# Ajouter un compte hotmail sur "Mail"



## Rhd7 (19 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté un Macbook air 13" hier et à l'apple store ils m'ont configuré un peu le démarrage, sur mail, ils m'ont ajouté mon compte hotmail en suivant mes indications (adresse mail, etc...) en passant par Microsoft Exchange car il n'y a pas directement l'option "Hotmail" (comme sur l'iphone 4S que j'utilise pour ajouter un compte...) mais impossible de recevoir mes mails.. je reçois un message d'erreur "hotmail.fr n'est pas reconnu par mail.." quelque chose comme ça, pourriez-vous m'aider svp, merci d'avance !


----------



## Larme (19 Juillet 2012)

Normalement, pas besoin de passer par Exchange, j'ai mon compte Hotmail sans problème sur Mail sur mon MacBook...
Réception : pop3.live.com, port 995 avec SSL
Envoi : smtp.live.com, port 25 avec SSL
Ça devrait suffire...


----------



## Simbouesse (19 Juillet 2012)

Larme a dit:


> Normalement, pas besoin de passer par Exchange, j'ai mon compte Hotmail sans problème sur Mail sur mon MacBook...
> Réception : pop3.live.com, port 995 avec SSL
> Envoi : smtp.live.com, port 25 avec SSL
> Ça devrait suffire...



Faut-il encore vouloir du pop...

Parce que le pop ne laisse généralement pas de copie sur le serveur... :hein:


----------



## Larme (19 Juillet 2012)

Obligatoire pour Hotmail il me semble...


----------



## Vinky (19 Juillet 2012)

Larme a dit:


> Obligatoire pour Hotmail il me semble...



Oui aucun IMAP possible pour hotmail.

De plus, le passage via exchange fonctionne uniquement pour iphone.

Utiliser Hotmail via Mac OS X et d'autres plates-formes est une vrai galère au quotidien puisqu'aucune synchronisation n'est possible


----------



## Rhd7 (19 Juillet 2012)

Oui voilà bon bha faudra à chaque fois passer sur le site d'hotmail directement alors ! Merci quand même pour l'aide


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2012)

Rhd7 a dit:


> Oui voilà bon bha faudra à chaque fois passer sur le site d'hotmail directement alors ! Merci quand même pour l'aide



On peut dévier les courriers @hotmail vers @gmail par exemple, ça permettra d'éviter les lenteurs de hotmail


----------



## macbookeur75 (22 Juillet 2012)

sauf qu'ainsi tu es dépendant de gmail et tu ne pourras pas éviter les spams en faisant de telle sorte

ce qui est con, c'est d'avoir hotmail en imap sur iPhone/iPad et pas pouvoir l'avoir sur Mac


----------

